

thoughts on startup dev teams - jayliew
http://mikemason.ca/blog/?p=19
interesting thoughts
======
mrtron
Rebuilding your system from scratch once you become 'successful' sounds
impossible.

You never are successful enough. As you grow, the system gets larger and
harder to rewrite from scratch. From a business perspective it makes
absolutely no sense to ditch what created your success.

It is idealistic, and would be great if it could work that way. However, it is
a bit naive.

~~~
chaostheory
agree - I've seen complete 'enterprise' re-writes of 'non-enterprise' projects
at multiple large companies

All of the ones I've witnessed were big spectacular failures, especially since
they didn't involve the 1st 'fired' team.

